# Misbehaving display

## noodle

Hi all,

After I've been away from Gentoo for a while I've reinstalled gentoo on my system again. (I gues nothing beats a penguin  :Very Happy: )

Anyway after I've got x and Gnome up and running the screen turns someting like this:

http://www.fedoraforum.org/gallery/file_4gallery/1/4/9/0/4/screenshot_original.png

This happens very intermittend, somtimes it's gone for hours, and other times it drivers me nuts. One thing is for sure, if I run something that uses OpenGL my screen turns into a stiped pink and green mess. The weirdest part is that I can find no errors what so ever about it happening, no mention in the system log and neither in the Xorg log. And the system keeps on fuctioning normaly otherwise (except that I can't see it that well).

I'm totaly lost here, can anyone help me out here?

Here's the stuff you'll want to know:

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "radeon"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "IVM"

        ModelName    "IVM174a"

        #Option      "DPMS"

        #HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0

        #VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "BusType" "AGP"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode" "4"                # <i>

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"  "true"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip" "true"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit" "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev" "true"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"  "true"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        Option     "DisplayPriority" "HIGH"     # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        Option     "RenderAccel" "true"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        Option     "VGAAccess" "false"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M6 LY"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1024x768@75"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode            0666

EndSection

```

dmesg output:

```

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017fec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fec000 - 0000000017fef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fef000 - 0000000017fff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017fff000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

383MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98284

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94188 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f6f10

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   L8L      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   L8L      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   L8L      0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x17fec040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS L8L      0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7fc0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 udev video=radeonfb:ywrap,1024x768-32@72 splash=silent,theme:slingshot acpi=on nosata agpart doacpi

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme slingshot

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01302000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1135.958 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 382420k/393136k available (2300k kernel code, 10120k reserved, 584k data, 1620k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2244.60 BogoMIPS (lpj=1122304)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU             1133MHz stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a20)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1859k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1500, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 321M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=60) Memory=166.00 Mhz, System=143.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 12000 max 35000

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: panel ID string: 1024x768

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1024x768

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon LY

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 4.6

 Sensor: 19

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 5

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK4025GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 > hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1620k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 9, io base 0xa400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 15 Dec 2004

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse\uffff 1.0A] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-2

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 546168k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd9cc2000, 00:e0:18:6b:30:8d, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.29

  L8L model detected, supported

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:05.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:05.0 [1043:1564]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0098, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:05.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:05.1 [1043:1564]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0098, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'slingshot'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x200-0x207 0x370-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x200-0x207 0x370-0x37f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.14.0 20050125 on minor 0:

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03c1400(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Thanks in advance!

Grtz,

Noodle

----------

## nixnut

mmm, ati huh. I've seen that happen once here a while ago, maybe a newer xorg radeon driver will help.

What happens if you go to a console with ctrl+F2 and back to X with F7? Does that help any?

----------

## noodle

Uh, my console looks the same when "it" happens (I use a framebuffer console).

All screwed up....

It doesn't help switching back and forth.

How do I get a newer xorg radeon driver? So I can try. Should I intall the unstable xorg release for that?

Grtz,

Noodle

----------

## noodle

Bump

----------

## hypnotic

It's probably a hardware problem.

Is your machine a Sager 8790? Or perhaps it is an Alienware, Voodoo PC, Hypersonic, ProStar, or Eurocomm? All of these companies sell nearly identical laptops made by Clevo. My particular model (Sager 8790/Clevo D870P) is known to have display corruption issues. I'm not disparaging Clevo laptops in general. Most of them appear to be fine. But this particular model seems to have problems.

Google for "clevo d870p %your manufacturerer% %your model%" to confirm whether you have this exact model or not. It looks like some Dell XPS machines may have similar problems.

Here are some links with posts from other people having problems with their Sager 8790 machines.

http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=56210

http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=69757

http://notebookforums.com/showthread.php?t=73608

Search around on those forums and you should be able to find some screenshots similar to yours. I know they're there but I couldn't find them within a reasonable time.

----------

## GungHo

Hi,

what about horizontal + vertical sync frequencies ? Is your display/hardware close to the edge of it's usable sync frequency range ?

Just a wild guess  :Wink: 

----------

## noodle

Hi,

Thanks for the reply's. Actually my laptop is a ASUS L8400L. As far as I know it is not one of the models you described. And it used to work just fine the last time I had Gentoo installed. But this was quite some time ago....

About the display frequency. No this is not the case it only doing 1024x768 @ 60 hz. (It's a laptop panel).

Any more idea's?

Grtz,

Noodle

----------

## NeddySeagoon

noodle,

Your screenshot looks like faulty graphics RAM or a faulty flexible PCB connecting to the LCD.

If you took your web post with a camera, it could be either. I you used GNOMEs "Take Screenshot...", you captured the content of the graphics pixel buffer, so your LCD is probably OK.

Can you attach an external display when this happens?

Is the picure there the same?

ATI don't have a lot of friends in the Linux world, it could be their driver.

Can you try DefaultDept settings of both 16 and 24 ?

In fact, your DefaultDepth setting appears to be missing, it normally goes  <----- here

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24                <-------- here

        SubSection "Display" 

```

Does the ATI driver have a bug when you try to use it at undefined/unsupported colour depths ?

----------

